# Can I import my Oldtimer? Best place to live with our dogs?



## Zeus2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

Good morning,
we are in discussion to move from Athens to Capetown end of this year. Since 1996 we are Expats shifted around the globe; Russia, China, Indonesia and currently Greece. I just fullfilled my childhood dream and bought a 1968 Mustang (left steering) which I would like to keep and drive.

1. Is there any way to import an Oldtimer to SA, e.g. is there an Oldtimer regulation that would allow it or any temporary import opportunities?

2. Where would you recommend a couple aged 37/44 without children but a mini zoo of 4 cats and 2 dogs to live? We need a decent sized fenced garden, are not paranoid about crime but need to feel secure. We should be able to walk the dogs, not just around the corner on asphalt but let them run. On the other side we also enjoy to not to be too far from some cafes/bars/restaurants.

3. How serious are the real estate offers I find on the internet? Do those prices mirror reality and are those offers real? Can one in general trust the real estate agents? (e.g. in Russia or Greece an agents ups the price by 50-100% if you are an expat).

Thanks a lot for some input


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Zeus, yes, you can still import a Left hand Drive car into SA as long as its a classic(68 qualifies) and if you are not going to be selling it there within 5 years.
Google Pistonring Club za or classic cars za and email the clubs (Piston ring is the best of the lot and have an American car secton.)

SA does have a lot of good Highways still which are a pleasure in a classic , I did about 4000kms there December 2005 in my 69 BMW 2.8 Coupe that I had restored before I left SA


----------

